# Will Kevin Love Lead The League In Rebounding At Any Point Of His Career?



## Basel

For a rookie, he's rebounding the hell out of the ball. He is currently 17th in the league in rebounding with 9.0 RPG in only 25 minutes a game. Everyone else ahead of him plays AT LEAST 30 minutes a game. So do you see him leading the league in rebounding at any point of his career or will it more than likely be Dwight Howard for years to come?


----------



## R-Star

I have no idea.


----------



## Dornado

I'd say his odds are pretty good... as he learns the ins-and-outs of the pro game it'll only make him more effective...

Like R-Star pointed out, it is pretty hard to speculate whether he'd actually lead the league.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

He's kinda pudgy, I don't think he has the stamina to lead the league in rebounding


----------



## HB

^That didnt stop Barkley from rebounding well...I dont know about leading the league in rebounding, you've gotta figure he will be playing with Big Al for a while, thats going to affect his chances.


----------



## rocketeer

yeah, love definitely has a shot at it. he's currently 3rd in the league in rebound rate behind only pryzbilla and howard.


----------



## Tom

He won't get enough minutes...He may lead in RPM's


----------



## roux

my first thought was as long as dwight howard is in the league no, but i think he would be one of the few that could do it


----------



## Luke

Uhhh, Howard will probobly continue to keep grabbing them all, but if anyone dethrones him one year Love will probobly be the one to do it.


----------



## G-man-sc

it will hurt loves rebounding a lot playing with Big Al but Love sure do rebound hard, he is great at positioning himsef for rebounds... if he was a physical freak like Dwight he could easily lead the league with around 18-19 pr. game he is that good at knowing where the ball comes down, i'm sure Love will probly have a year or 2 leading the league


----------



## roux

G-man-sc said:


> it will hurt loves rebounding a lot playing with Big Al but Love sure do rebound hard, he is great at positioning himsef for rebounds... if he was a physical freak like Dwight he could easily lead the league with around 18-19 pr. game he is that good at knowing where the ball comes down, i'm sure Love will probly have a year or 2 leading the league


18-19 per game?


----------



## c_dog

kevin love is already one of the best rebounders in the league but it's going to be tough for him to lead the league in rebounding for several reasons

1. you might have heard of a guy named dwight howard.. he's pretty good and could possibly lead the league in rebounds for the next decade.

2. if jefferson gets back to full strength, he's going to take away rebounds from love as he's a pretty good rebounder himself, and there are only so many rebounds to go around.


----------



## knicksfan

With the league moving into more athletic players at every position, including bigman, it's going to be difficult for Love to be a great player. Nevertheless, rebounding is about effort and knowing how to use whatever size you have. This kid knows how to do both very well.


----------

